

12 San Francisco Tech Obsessions That New Yorkers Haven’t Discovered Yet - modfodder
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/08/12-sf-obsessions-new-york-hasnt-discovered-yet.html

======
mhorne27
I cannot be the only person in NY reading HN! NY Mag has it wrong.. maybe it
won't be the next Page Six, but there is an audience here in NYC.

Uber is so entrenched, I am not sure Lyft will ever catch on at this point. I,
for one, will never get in a car with a pink mustache.

------
hudibras
Spoiler Alert: everybody's favorite website is on the list.

